# MANILA | The Galleon | 227m | 52 fl | 144m | 38 fl | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: ADB Avenue, Ortigas
Use: 52 storey residential + 38 fl office towers
Developer: Ortigas & Co.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Site clearing begins:


ionmarx said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

So the office tower is gonna be 227.49 meters tall


Nardz09 said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ionmarx said:


> Taken along ADB Avenue yesterday. Photos by me.


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ionmarx said:


> Diggings have already commenced.
> 
> (Photo by me)


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ionmarx said:


> (Photo by me)


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ajosh821 said:


> *Ortigas Land by Eric Clyde Chamen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ionmarx said:


> Activity seems to have slowly resumed in the past few months...
> 
> Photos by me as usual. _Please credit properly when using kasi naalala ko yung ilang mga pinakaunang shot nito alala ko ninakaw nang walang credit. (rolleyes)_


*14 May 2021*










*04 June 2021*










*12 July 2021*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

sick_n_tired said:


> Ortigas_Galeon by CVB, on Flickr
> 02 August 2021


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Due to heavy rains and the deep excavation of the construction site, a huge crack has developed on Topaz Road! Hopefully they can remedy this soon and prevent a collapse.





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429425182700052488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429455640057974790


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Update from that huge crack on Topaz Road beside The Galleon construction site. It looks like there was a partial collapse...










From Mayor Vico Sotto's Facebook...




__ https://www.facebook.com/VicoSotto/posts/4400022640056380


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> Last week of August.
> From Ronald Allan Martinez Youtube Channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ducks_lover said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 09/24/2021


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ducks_lover said:


> Taken today 12/12/21


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ionmarx said:


> Half a year later, nagkakaron na ng porma at umaabot na sa ground level yung north building.
> Mas may progress sya sa last few months pagkatapos ng mga pandemic lockdown ng 2020-2021.
> Malamang yung susunod na update ko nito maharangan na yung ADB Avenue :lol: :lol:
> 
> *20 January 2022*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 03/21/2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ionmarx said:


> ^^ Yeah, na-breach na nung north tower yung ground level. Mezzanine floor na yata yang tinatrabaho nila ngayon.
> 
> Medyo naiistress na ko ha, bumibilis ang pace nila... Di pa ako handa mawalan ng sunset view!
> 
> *22 March 2022*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

yern said:


> May 25 2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last night


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/20/2022 *- *City Explorer Plus*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From My Perspectives Youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 07/23/2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @sirajaliel IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From My Perspectives youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @tonnmendozaa IG


----------



## gailcap (5 mo ago)

Some updates about The Galleon


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today (10/31/2022)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From City Explorer plus youtube channel.


----------

